# Warlord Fury of the God Machine LE Pics



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

wow, looking good!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Have not bought a single BL book since the Beast Arises series ended, but damn these recent limited editions are sexy and tempting...


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Any reviews out there ? I am still thinking if I should go for it or not.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Have you got yours yet? I'm still awaiting mine.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Still waiting for mine, havnt seen anyone post it on the facebook groups either, no email saying its shipped either, then again last 2 or 3 books iv had the book days before the despatch email, funny that the preorders for May havnt gone up yet either, or what we know is coming in July either


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

''Tis strange indeed. They have been pretty prompt getting out the pre orders on release of recent and getting new pre orders up. My emails had been coming after delivery Olson which was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

So, how is the book ? There are still few limited books left but I am still undecided. How is it compared to Titanicus ? Is it only about fight between titans or is there covered ground conflict and interesting characterts?


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Good book, I'm not a book reviewer though just a reader! It's not all titan shooty shooty. There's a great side story runs throughout it I really loved. Annandale is what he is, an ok writer. This, I think is one of his better jobs.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh and Titanicus is way way better.


----------

